# Help please! Prostap question and where to look!



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

I took my prostap injection (first ever FET and prostap) yesterday (4th April) as a day 21 injection..... How many days until I come on??

Also where is best to post on here to get some cycle buddies?

Thanks so much, Emma x


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Emma,

I am on Buserelin and started on day 21. My clinic told me that it's usually about a week after you start the injections that you will have a period.  

Hope your feeling ok


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you - I am excited, nervous and in a bit of shock still.....
I just got mind blank!!
What day did you start?  Do you know where best to post to get cycle buddies here??

How are you feeling? Any side effects?


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ha Ha i was the same  

I started them on 20th March, went for our first scan yesterday to check the lining and it was at 3.3mm so it's where they wanted it to be so i have started on the tablets now (6 a day). Im on the 2nd day of the injections and the tablets.

Im feeling good, keeping positive and i   this is our time. As for side effects its only really been headaches......i did have a couple of days where i didnt have one at all but since yesterday they are back   Also feeling tired and a bit spaced out at times.

I know im a week or so in front of you but i will always buddy up with you   I found it really helpfull last year having people to talk to on here.

So how are you feeling? 

Amy xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

I am feeling spaced out and I am only on day 2!!!   Which clinic are you with? I am at LFC....but based in Bournemouth.

It would be wonderful to be cycle buddies -  am a bit confused with this site now!!! Although it is truly wonderful...

Sorry to hear your headaches are back. How long from day 21 injection to ET did they say it would take for you? I know we are on different drugs - I am on Prostap then oestrogen tablets and aspirin then bottom bullets!! and Steroids.

Emma xx

PS I am quite sporadic with going on the computer! I do check it once a day though so apologies if sometimes I seem a bit AWOL! xx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been drinking lots of water today to help with the headaches so it's not as bad now  

I'm with the Birmingham woman's hospital, they have been really lovely. They haven't given me a time scale really, it just depends on how my body reacts to the drugs this time. I have been on buserelin for just over 2 weeks and my lining was good so I started the tablets yesterday and go back next Friday to see what the thickness is like and if all ok I will have the embryos in the following week

What treatments have you had before??

Xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi - glad your headaches were better, hope it lasts. I will remember the water for headaches!

I have had clomid, tamoxifen, IUI's IVF's and this is my first FET! If you look under my signature you can see my history (it's a long one   )........

I have a bad cold at the moment which is not good - trying to have lots of vitamin c and hope it goes soon. I have reflexology every Saturday and she really went to town on my immune system.

Are you having any alternative treatments?

Hope you are having a lovely weekend? xx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh hope you feel better soon  

No I'm not doing any additional treatments. Was going to try acupuncture but have never got round to it. 

Have you always had them along side your treatments? 

Xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you!

Yes I have always had something alongside. My favourite one is reflexology  - I really think next it helps relax me as well as encourage eggs/lining etc. 

When is your next scan? Did they do bloods at the first appointment?
xxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh that sounds good! I might try and get an appointment this week.........anything to help  

My next scan is Friday, im   that i react as well as i did last year and the lining is where the want it. I would be in the following week for ET  

No they dont do blood tests at my clinic, not even a BETA test after a BFP? They just go by the test that they give you.

How are you feeling today? How are you getting on with your injections? 

xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Its sooo worth it if you go!!!  
I only took the one injection (prostap) they say it lasts for 2 months!!! Then on day one I call and go for a scan between day 2 and 5 and they will tell me when to start the tablets then.....I am feeling hormonal and sooo tired and a little breathless but I am not sure if its the cold or the injection or both   

How are you feeling today?? xx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh right.....its wierd how they have different ways of doing it? 

I feel ok thanks, im sooooo tired! VERY hormonal also    

xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi - how are you? I am now sooooo tired and crying at everything!!

xxx


----------

